# Auchengray House. June 2015



## Judderman62 (Jan 25, 2016)

Evening peeps. So now I've taken to editing my backlog of images in alphabetical order of the name of the place / name assigned to the place.

So A seemed a good place to start - I present Auchengray House.

It sits, in it's ruinous state, close to the edge of a reservoir and in the back garden of a farm house. I arrived and felt asking permission was the way forward for this one. A lady appeared at the door at the top of some stairs leading up and was happy for me to mooch around the place and indeed had some photos of it in better times oh and a letter somewhere - did I want to see them. Ooh yes please says I - she then suggested I go take my pictures and meantime she would look for said documentation.

Itr was another rubbish day, dull skies, intermittent rain. The place is, sadly, a mess now but it's clear it was rather nice in it's day. I believe they do sometimes get sunshine in Scotland .. I think one July day in 1976 was such an occasion.

A smidge of History:

Roofless shell of a classical mansion of the 1820s, extended in 1924 by John M. Arthur though gutted by fire in 1937. The house occupies the remote east side of the Hillend Reservoir. 

The Auchengray estate was purchased by Robert Haldane in 1809, who drained and planted the land, building the house shortly after. After his death around 1850 the estate was sold to Patrick Rankine whose family produced two provosts of Airdrie. 

So I took my pics and then took the steps up to the entrance to the farmhouse. The lady had the pictires and letter and was looking after a toddler - grandson I presumed. We chatted pleasantly and then bade our farewells.

What a very nice lady she was too.

Couple of images of the house in better times:













1.






2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 25, 2016)

I like this, those old pictures add a nice touch. There was one other brief episode of sunshine up here in 1984 and a dry day in 2012 although it was cloudy.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol. Glad you like it


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2016)

Good work Judderman. Like places like this. Real romantic ruin stuff.


----------



## tazong (Jan 25, 2016)

She did not even offer you a cup of tea?

nice piccys


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't recall whether she did or not to be honest.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder why there is a ladder up to the chimney in the second photo..... I guess we'll never know


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 26, 2016)

When I looked at both "before" shots I was impressed then I saw the third shot and uttered "oh dear", I think the ladder at the side of the chimney in the second shot could be the chimney sweep was cleaning it.


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2016)

I enjoyed that Jud, getting the before pics was a bonus, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2016)

I like the before and after shots it helps to make sense of what it was like,you got some ace shots and a bonus a friendly 
neighbour too!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 27, 2016)

Really nice report


----------



## Bones out (Jan 27, 2016)

Such a shame! Nice touch with the before and afters.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks all


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 28, 2016)

Cor what a lovely old place. Nice bit of history too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunning photos, it was a tremendous building all those years ago!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 28, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 6, 2016)

The window sections look stronger than the rest of the structure!


----------

